# Homemade Cream of Wheat



## Robbins0614 (Jul 5, 2006)

My son loves hot cereals in the morning-bulgar, cooked rice, oatmeal, just about anything. But I'm trying to figure out how to make a homemade equivalent of Cream of Wheat. My son is just fine with cooked bulgar but DH really wants to find something closer to Cream of Wheat. Any suggestions?


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I think just finely ground wheat berries will give you what you're looking for. Not flour-fine, but definitely finer than cracked wheat. Cornmeal-ish consistency.


----------



## oofda (Nov 20, 2008)

My family loves the following recipe. I got it from the "hillbilly housewife" website. It is a lot like cream of wheat but healthier because it is made from whole grains. The way I make it is slightly different, as I put all the grains in my grain grinder and just run it through on a coarser setting. I haven't tried cooking it with apple juice concentrate. I just add honey to sweeten when its done (and a dollop of butter!). I also cook it in milk instead of water which makes it VERY creamy and delicious.







: (I also store it in the freezer after I grind it to keep the grains fresher).

Here it is, just cut and pasted from www.hillbillyhousewife.com

Five Grain Hot Cereal

* 1 cup dry oatmeal
* 1/2 cup quick barley
* 1/2 cup dry brown rice
* 1/2 cup whole wheat flour
* 1/2 cup cornmeal

You need a blender to make this recipe. Get out your blender. Measure the dry oatmeal into it. Whirl the oatmeal until it is powdery, like flour. Dump the oatmeal into a mixing bowl. Measure the barley into the blender. Process it until powdery. Dump it into the bowl with the oatmeal. Measure the brown rice into the blender. Process it until powdery. The rice will take longer processing than the oatmeal or barley. It will be a tiny bit coarser after blending too, that is alright. When it is as powdery as you can get it, dump it into the bowl with the other grains. Add the whole wheat flour and the cornmeal. Stir the mixture up to combine it thoroughly. Transfer the mixture to a resealable container and label. Store on the pantry shelf. Makes 3 cups

To Cook:

* 1/3 cup 5 Grain Cereal
* 1 cup cold tap water
* Dash Salt
* 2 tablespoons apple juice concentrate or honey

In a small saucepan combine the cereal and cold water. You use cold water because it prevents lumps. Add the salt and juice concentrate. Bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce the heat to medium low and simmer for about 3 to 5 minutes. Serve with milk. Makes 1 serving.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Oofda--that sounds so yummy. You run that through your grain mill rather than a blender then? Do you use old-fashioned oatmeal or steel cut oats?


----------



## Robbins0614 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for the ideas-I knew there had to be something fairly easy but didn't know where to start. I'll try these out. (I only wished I liked hot cereal myself.)


----------



## oofda (Nov 20, 2008)

Tigerlily - Generally, I whiz oatmeal in my Vitamix for that part. But I am sure if you ran steel cut oats through it would work fine - not sure about old fashioned rolled oats though!

I run the whole barley, brown rice, wheat berries and corn (just plain popcorn kernels!) through the grain mill (I have a Nutrimill). I have often added a little flax seed which have been ground up, too. Just don't put the flax seeds through the grain mill!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I was trying to figure out how to make homemade malto meal.


----------



## oofda (Nov 20, 2008)

Malto Meal is basically like Cream of Wheat isn't it, AngelBee? I think my recipe would work. Because of the rice, barley and oats it has a similar texture and a white creamy look. I have tried just ground whole wheat as a hot cereal but it is much too "wheaty"!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oofda* 
Malto Meal is basically like Cream of Wheat isn't it, AngelBee? I think my recipe would work. Because of the rice, barley and oats it has a similar texture and a white creamy look. I have tried just ground whole wheat as a hot cereal but it is much too "wheaty"!

I think they are pretty close.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Oofda! I have a NutriMill as well, so that was helpful









I do think Malt-o-Meal and Cream of Wheat are pretty similar. But they're both made from the 'white' portion of the wheat kernel, rather than whole wheat. So it's like eating white bread. . . not as healthy.


----------



## oofda (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiger Lily* 
I do think Malt-o-Meal and Cream of Wheat are pretty similar. But they're both made from the 'white' portion of the wheat kernel, rather than whole wheat. So it's like eating white bread. . . not as healthy.

Exactly! And you're welcome


----------

